# Crew Needed for Overnighter - Thursday the 7th/ Friday the 8th



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Need crew for floaters on Thursday/Friday July 7th & 8th.
Leaving out of Surfside Marina in Freeport.

Headed out Thursday for overnighter to BV/N. If I can find an electric reel in time, maybe daytime swording and/or golden tiles.
I will be taking the wife out on Wednesday and scouting for weed lines. Will try to make a lot of bait as well.

On the HIGH end, estimate $350 per person for 3 people and me, less if we add a 4th for fuel.

I have a 2006 31' Cape Horn - and a brand spankin' new stereo system!

PM me back here, email me at [email protected] or call my cell at 281-831-6730.


----------

